# Smoking the dough



## kjlued (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, some people are as pasionate about baking as people here are about smoking.

Especially when it comes to pizzas.

Just like my fellow meatatarians, my fellow pizzaterians can spend thousands of dollars for a purpose built cooker or become very innovative to create one to get the job done. The guys over at pizzamaking.com are probably just as crazy as the guys here. lol

Anyways, I love both baked goods and smoked goods and it was time for me to try combining them a little more.

I got my new fibrament baking stone yesterday and let me say this thing is pure quality.

I dried it out last night and it baked it first pizzas today.

I made one pizza for my friends son that had nothing smoked.

He just does not have the grown up tastes of enjoying smoked foods yet.

The other, I smoked the fresh mozzarella for about an hour (which I am sure many of have done) but I also smoked the dough.

I then topped it with peperoni, bacon, and hot sopressata salami. The results was one of the best pizzas I have ever had.

The stone provided a pretty close to real wood fired crust, but cold smoking the dough gave it that wood fire taste.

Here are a few pictures of the finished products.

The kids pizza








the crust







The adult pizza







The crust (you will notice where I accidently tore the crust when I was trying to turn it but it still turned out fantastic).







I love the new stone and will cold smoke the dough again for sure.


----------



## biaviian (Mar 23, 2011)

As a fellow pizza maker (and pizzamaking.com poster) I must say that is a great looking pie you have there.  I've been wanting to give this a shot (I'm making a Papa Dels copy Friday) so I may have to smoke my dough.


----------



## kjlued (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks these were actually my first pies ever made by myself.

I did them one other time with a buddy who can make good pies but I did all the work on these (well, his son decorated his own pie).

Just keep an eye on the dough when smoking as it will dry out a little.

My cold smoker that I built never reached over 90 degrees.

I may try a little longer next time and brush some more olive oil on it during the process to prevent drying.

I had the dough sitting on a plate during the process so the bottom never dried out at all.

Very pleased with my new baking stone and look forward to making more pizzas and breads.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 23, 2011)

Great looking pies and isnt that fresh mozzarella amazing


----------



## eman (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmmm,

 If dough proofs at 68° -72°, Could  i cold smoke it while doing the second proof ???

Never tried a pizza but i love making bread and rolls. I think i could get some big grins w/ some pecan smoked yeast rolls????


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2011)

We do pizza's on the grill with a pizza stone. Heat up the stone, throw some chips on the coals & when the smoke starts rolling, put the pizza on. You just can't beat a smoked pizza. Yours look delicious! Great job!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

 I make  pizzas in my BGE with the baking plate..awesome..mmmmm.

  Craig


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice looking pie bet it was tasty.. nice job


----------



## graniteman (Mar 31, 2011)

great looking pie, never did pizza on a grill or smoker.  i got a list started of things to try,  going to be a great summer


----------



## chef willie (Mar 31, 2011)

looks great....never considered smoking a pizza....will have to check out that website.....think I could eat pizza 8 days a week but most of it in these parts is crap


----------



## biaviian (Mar 31, 2011)

[quote name="eman" url="/forum/thread/104700/smoking-the-dough#post_610249"]
Hmmm,


 If dough proofs at 68° -72°, Could  i cold smoke it while doing the second proof ???


Never tried a pizza but i love making bread and rolls. I think i could get some big grins w/ some pecan smoked yeast rolls????
[/quote]

A proofer also uses moisture (or at least you can't lose moisture).  So I'm sure it would work provided you spray it down and/or somehow keep the moisture in it.


----------



## kjlued (Mar 31, 2011)

That is one thing about cold smoking is there is no way to add moisture with a water tray as there is no heat (well as little heat as possible which does not create steam).

I did not mist the dough at all but I only smoked it for a little over 30 minutes and I live in a moderatrely hummid climate (the mountans of NC).

However, it did start to form a thin layer that was slightly dry. It was fine but much longer it may not have been.

That being said, misting can not hurt but I suppose it could also depend on both the lengthe of the smoke and the cliamate you are in.

I would have liked smoking it longer and next time in order to do so, I will probably mist it so I can.


----------



## biaviian (Apr 1, 2011)

One thought would be to form the skin (crust without any toppings) and smoke that.  Many people pre-cook their skins a little but just so they get set.  You could certainly cold smoke it then turn up the heat (to 275-300) while giving it more smoke.  At these temps you should still be able to get a nice color once you top it and pop it into a hot oven (400-500 or hotter if your oven can do it).  I often pre-cook skins if I'm making pizza for a large group of people.  You can also freeze it for a quick pre-cooked pizza shell.


----------



## chuck2u (Oct 24, 2011)

"meatatarians"  I love it!  Thanks for a new and useful word
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Chuck


----------



## michael ark (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank for the link.I smoke pizza in my gosm all the time.By the way yours looked great.


----------



## smokin - k (Oct 28, 2011)

Great looking Pizza.. ! Can't wait to give it a try... Anyone have a good pizza dough recipe they wouldn't mind sharing? Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------

